

Europe's first farmers were also its first carpenters - benbreen
http://www.archaeology.org/issues/152-1411/features/2591-germany-recreating-neolithic-toolkit

======
madaxe_again
Interesting, but wrong about this being the earliest carpentry. I'm assuming
the author has never heard of Star Carr, which, rather than being neolithic,
is mesolithic, and has worked wooden structures dating to ~8700 BCE - they
found a jetty/pontoon/whatever platform on the edge of a lake, made from
planks of Willow.

So yeah, I'll see your 3000BCE structure and raise 5700 years.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Carr](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Carr)

